# Introducing the Moderator for this forum - Spliffy



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I am very pleased to announce that Spliffy has been made the Moderator of the Young Adult's Issues forum.Spliffy has had IBS since she was about 15. She describes it as being an uphill struggle since then. She is just beginning to get herself sorted out but its taken a while. She went through School, College and now at university with IBS so she knows what it feels like to be a young person trying to deal with "young people stress" and IBS at the same time.Spliffy hopes that she would be able to help other young people deal with the problems that IBS can cause.Please join me in welcoming Spliffy to this new role.Jeff


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Welcome Spliff!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

Yaaaayyyyyy!!!! Spliffy!!!!!You can do it!!!! Way to go!!!!!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey, that's fantastic! Well done Spliffy x I


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Everyone!Er... don't really know what to say now. but hello anyway!


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

coooooool.





















Sure u`ll make a great one Spliffy


----------

